
Lunar Programming Language - HerrMonnezza
http://users.rcn.com/david-moon/Lunar/index.html
======
lproven
Subtitle: "All programming languages are wrong."

This is fascinating. I was planning to post it myself, but I'm glad someone
beat me to it.

Context: This is the latest project from David A Moon, ex-Apple, co-founder of
Symbolics, co-inventor of Emacs, co-inventor of Dylan, inventor of ephemeral
garbage collection, inventor of PLOT.

This is one of the original Lisp and Lisp Machine gurus. Few living
programmers have a more distinguished pedigree in developing massive
innovations in software and programming language design.

